#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός ανεμοπίεσης σε μεταλλικό κτήριο

## dimtsg

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Προσπαθώ να υπολογίσω την ανεμοπίεση σε μεταλλικό κτίριο, και πατάω στο παράδειγμα 16 του βιβλίου του Ερμόπουλου (Ευρωκώδικας 1). Η απορία μου είναι πως στην σελ 163 στο σχήμα π16.6β (άνεμος από καθοριστική πλευρά) αντί να υπολογίσει την διαφορά μεταξύ εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής πίεσης, στο συγκεκριμένο σχήμα τις προσθέτει. Αν κάποιος έχει δει το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα θα εκτιμούσα αν με βοηθούσε. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Πάντοτε λαμβάνουμε το αλγεβρικό άθροισμα. 
Αυτό με λίγα λόγια σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ελέγχουμε τη φορά για να δούμε αν θα αφαιρέσουμε ή θα προσθέσουμε.

Στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις και στην περίπτωση Θ=+90°, η εσωτερική πίεση στη στέγη έχει φορά από το εσωτερικό του κτηρίου προς το εξωτερικό. Την ίδια όμως φορά έχει η εξωτερική πίεση. 
Δες τους συμβολισμούς του Σχ.2.2 στη σελίδα 73 και τον σχολιασμό:
_ θετική πίεση: αυτή που κατευθύνεται προς την επιφάνεια
_ αρνητική πίεση: αυτή που απομακρύνεται από την επιφάνεια (αναρρόφηση)

Στις δικλινείς στέγες οποιασδήποτε κλίσης, για Θ=90° έχουμε πάντα αρνητικές τιμές στη στέγη (βλ. Πίνακα 6.4β).
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχουμε αναρρόφηση, δηλαδή ίδια φορά με την εσωτερική πίεση.
Άρα θα έχουμε άθροισμα στη στέγη.

----------

dimtsg

----------


## dimtsg

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί η εσωτερική πίεση στη στέγη έχει φορά από το εσωτερικό του κτηρίου προς το εξωτερικό (θετική δλδ). Ο Ερμόπουλος στο παράδειγμα του λέει σελ 159 Για την δικλινη στέγη είναι cpe=-1.3. Επομένως καταλαβαίνω από τον συντελεστή πως η εσωτερική μου βγαίνει αρνητική, άρα αναρρόφηση, το αντίθετο από ότι λέμε. Η βοήθειά σου θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου

----------


## Xάρης

Θετική εσωτερική πίεση σημαίνει από μέσα προς τα έξω.
Θετική εξωτερική πίεση σημαίνει από έξω προς τα μέσα (ανάποδα).
Όπως σου είπα παραπάνω, δες τους συμβολισμούς του Σχ.2.2.

Επομένως, το αρνητικό cpe (e=εξωτερική) στη στέγη σημαίνει ότι έχουμε πίεση που τραβά τη στέγη προς τα πάνω (από μέσα προς τα έξω).
Το αρνητικό cpe όταν το χρησιμοποιείς για τον υπολογισμό της εσωτερικής πίεσης θα αλλάξει πρόσημο, θα γίνει θετικό, διότι θετική cpi (i=εσωτερική) σημαίνει πίεση που τραβά τη στέγη προς τα πάνω (από μέσα προς τα έξω).

Νομίζω ότι πιο εύκολα θα το καταλάβεις αν φέρεις στο μυαλό του το κτήριο και φανταστείς τον άνεμο να φυσά κατά τη διεύθυνση και μεγάλης πλευράς και από την ανοιχτή πλευρά (Θ=+90°). Ο άνεμος αυτός "φουσκώνει" το κτήριο και ασκεί πίεση που τείνει να σπρώξει τη στέγη προς τα πάνω.

----------

dimtsg

----------


## Pappos

> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί η εσωτερική πίεση στη στέγη έχει φορά από το εσωτερικό του κτηρίου προς το εξωτερικό (θετική δλδ).


Η πίεση είναι πάντα θετική όταν ο άνεμος έρχεται σε επαφή με την επιφάνεια. 
Αρνητική όταν έχουμε sog.

Πρόσεξε το παρακάτω παράδειγμα από τον EN 1991-1-4:2010-12, 5.2, Σχήμα 5.1.

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170208/jzjd5prv.jpg

Όταν έχεις ανοίγματα αλλάζει και η συμπεριφορά της ενεμοπίεσης. Έτσι στην πρώτη περίπτωση έχουμε "θετική εσωτερική πίεση" (a), και "αρνητική εσωτερική πίεση" (b).

Στο σχήμα 5.1, (c), (d) είναι και ο ορισμός της ανεμοπίεσης με την φορά.

*Συμβουλευόμαστε πάντα τον κανονισμό. Τα βιβλία που περιέχουν παραδείγματα του κανονισμού δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστά.*

*Επίσης πολύ βασικό, κοιτάζουμε πάντα τις Εθνικές Προδιαγραφές του κάθε κανονισμού.*

----------

dimtsg

----------


## dimtsg

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Σαν φυσικό φαινόμενο το έχω καταλάβει απλά με είχε μπερδέψει πολύ το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα. Έκανα αυτό που λέει ο συνάδελφος Παππος, και μετά την προσεκτική ανάγνωση του κανονισμού, υπολόγισα την ανεμοπίεση, "ξεχνώντας" το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα καθώς εκτιμώ πως δεν έχει αποτυπώσει τις επιταγές του κανονισμού με το πλέον ορθό τρόπο. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Xάρης

Και όμως, το παράδειγμα είναι σωστό.

----------


## Pappos

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.
Χάρη δεν κοιτάζω παραδείγματα ανεμοπίεσης από βιβλία. Ο κανονισμός σε καλύπτει και δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι άλλο.
*Για προχωρημένα θέματα ανεμοπίεσης μόνο σε μηχανικούς* *Wind Engineering* *!!!*

----------

